# TEM - Tempest Minerals



## System (12 December 2016)

Lithium Consolidated Mineral Exploration is a lithium exploration company with mineral projects located in Nevada,   USA; Western Australia; South Australia; and Botswana.

The Company's flagship project is the Tonopah Lithium Project, located in the Big Smokey Valley, Nevada less than 4km from the only operating lithium brine mine in the USA.

It is anticipated that LI3 will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://www.lithiumconsolidated.com


----------



## greggles (19 July 2018)

LI3 up 22.73% to 13.5c today. It reached a low of around 8c back in May but has since recovered and has managed to stay above 10c  for the last month or so.

The company has recently applied for prospecting licenses in Zimbabwe and Mozambique in areas it has identified as being prospective for hard rock lithium. Very small market cap of around $8 million, so lots of potential there should there be good news but also the potential for significant share price volatility.

A bit of a mystery this one so just watching from the sidelines for now.


----------



## System (17 December 2018)

On December 14th, 2018, Lithium Consolidated Mineral Exploration Pty Ltd changed its name to Lithium Consolidated Limited.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 March 2019)

Lithium is the new Gold. 

This company on the face of it seems to be making a good attempt to mine it. 

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lithium is the new Gold.
> 
> This company on the face of it seems to be making a good attempt to mine it.
> 
> gg



Africa? The sovereign risk; the outdated infrastructure, the government fragility, the unskilled workforce, the gun toting extremists. Uncivilised societies.

Like the uranium/rare earths rush, (eg.) mobile data services now becoming Li experts. The business of which is very complex and variable. Time from first hole to mine about 5 years in a civilised society. Anyway, we all know the money is made on share prices at exploration stage just don't get caught holding the stinker at the top.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2019)

It is rare that I shoot to the top of the Competition, so early in the month, but then to fall down through the ranks as it progresses. 

I remind doubters that Easter is near upon us. 

I never trade tiddlers and note that LI3 has lost 5% today, a whacking loss in anyone's money.

However it is said that somewhere over 100,000 shares in this behemoth were traded today, between 11 and 9.5c. Let us say 10c on average. 

Thus some have spent the grand sum of $10,000 attempting to divine our great country's next BHP.

A 3 monthly chart. I refuse to put in candlesticks as doing so may wake the dead.






gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 April 2019)

I believe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 April 2019)

Sorry I believe LI3 is still a goer.

gg


----------



## System (2 September 2020)

On September 2nd, 2020, Lithium Consolidated Limited (LI3) changed its name and ASX code to Tempest Minerals Limited (TEM).


----------



## greggles (8 July 2021)

Looks like the bottom is in for TEM. The smell of iron ore and gold at their Euro Project is becoming stronger. Volume today is off the charts. Stale holders getting out seems to be keeping a lid on the price at the moment. I think we'll be through resistance at 3c in the coming days as sellers under 3c dry up.


----------



## greggles (28 March 2022)

Game changing news for TEM this morning with the company announcing a major copper discovery at its flagship Meleya Project in WA. The first hole drilled, a diamond drillhole drilled to 709m, has intersected several zones of significant visible copper sulphide mineralisation with assays pending.

The second diamond drillhole is currently in progress and any visual results should be known soon.

TEM look to be onto something substantial here and the market agrees with the share price surging 160% today. Looking forward to more news. Even at current prices, TEM will still be significantly undervalued if they have something huge here.


----------



## signalFollower (29 March 2022)

267% in a single day and 125% turnover of SOI is possibly the record that my eyeys have ever seen.

I'm glad TEM's price moved like this, as AAU also has a massive open pit potential in a porphyry copper-gold deposit too ( exploration fast tracked stage on a 212 sq km Mining Concession) , and as a stock is largely flying under the radar still.  This is despite their Gold mine being on track for a DFS / Mine decision by the end of 2022, which is going to fund the porphyry copper-gold project out of profits.

So as a case study I'll be watching what the hype does to TEM for sure, and trying to understand if this is bigger or smaller than AAU's target deposit.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (29 March 2022)

Good pick up mate! Picked up a few oppies today. Hoping its not to late to get some more tomorrow


greggles said:


> Game changing news for TEM this morning with the company announcing a major copper discovery at its flagship Meleya Project in WA. The first hole drilled, a diamond drillhole drilled to 709m, has intersected several zones of significant visible copper sulphide mineralisation with assays pending.
> 
> The second diamond drillhole is currently in progress and any visual results should be known soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swervin Mervin (30 March 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Good pick up mate! Picked up a few oppies today. Hoping its not to late to get some more tomorrow



Someone sold me 2 bricks of oppies at 5.5 thismorning!! Thanks


----------



## signalFollower (31 March 2022)

I'm watching TEM price go nuts and wondering how many of the punters actually understand any of this ?









						The stages of mining: 5 lifecycle processes explained - Crux Investor
					

This is a definitive breakdown of the stages of mining. Learn exactly how ore is mined from this expert-approved guide.




					www.cruxinvestor.com


----------



## greggles (31 March 2022)

signalFollower said:


> I'm watching TEM price go nuts and wondering how many of the punters actually understand any of this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Incredible run on huge volume. Over 600 million shares have changed hands in the last four trading sessions and it will likely be over 700 million by the end of today's trading. I'm surprised that there hasn't been more profit taking on the way up... or maybe there has but perhaps demand has just swallowed it up? Really difficult to tell to be honest, but TEM has had a very impressive run this week. It must be time for a breather soon.


----------



## Faramir (1 April 2022)

I am picking TEM for April Tipping Competition.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (3 April 2022)

Big week ahead for TEM. 2c to 18c this week. 18c to ? next week. I’ll be watching this one like a hawk


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Big week ahead for TEM. 2c to 18c this week. 18c to ? next week. I’ll be watching this one like a hawk



If that gap around 14-15c closes tomorrow I might join you. 

It seems to have some resistance atm.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Big week ahead for TEM. 2c to 18c this week. 18c to ? next week. I’ll be watching this one like a hawk



Trading halt. 

gg


----------



## Country Lad (4 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Trading halt.
> 
> gg



Yes, 2 announcements, further mineralisation which was gazumped by Credit Suisse Holdings selling down.  Dropped 28%


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2022)

Country Lad said:


> Yes, 2 announcements, further mineralisation which was gazumped by Credit Suisse Holdings selling down.  Dropped 28%





gg


----------



## Faramir (30 April 2022)

Look what TEM did to me last month. This month, please do something different so that I am not last by a massive margin.


----------



## Faramir (31 May 2022)

TEM has been a disaster over the two months . Luckily for TEM, I have no time to think of another dog stock. I am picking you again. 😂
Maybe I should find out why TEM dropped so fast.
Thank you @debtfree for reminding me which stock I have poorly picked but also for showing everyone how badly I am performing. 🤣


----------



## greggles (31 May 2022)

Boy, TEM really did get smashed since that spike in late March. I expected that it would retrace, but didn't expect it to get back to 4.7c.

I can't work out whether people are just getting impatient or whether there is real concern about the assay results living up to the expectations set by the visual examination of the core. The fact that it was the first hole drilled also got the market very excited. But the share price collapse has been far greater than I could have anticipated. TEM is either a very good bet at current levels, or something is wrong here.

$9 million cash ($8.44 million raised at 8.5c last month), a market cap of just $24.7 million, and potentially game changing assay results set to be announced in the near future. The next couple of months will be a very interesting time for TEM.


----------



## greggles (9 June 2022)

TEM signs MOU with Karara Mining Limited to enter into an exploration Joint Venture over Karara's exploration leases along strike from the Karara Magnetite Iron mine in Western Australia.



> The MOU provides a non-binding agreement with the aim of entering a Joint Venture over KML exploration ground where TEM has exclusive right to earn up to 70% of the project area over 4 years.
> 
> The exploration package includes 138km2 of highly prospective yet underexplored Yalgoo Greenstone Belt which is adjacent to the 100% owned TEM Euro Project.




Smart strategic move by TEM and another iron in the fire. It looks like TEM's Euro Project extends into Karara's leases so this MOU will enable them to benefit from any extensions of that project that are not within their own exploration leases. TEM can also earn up to 70% of any extensions to Karara's Magnetite Iron mine that fall within the JV area. So overall a net positive for TEM.

Consideration is quite reasonable too:



> *Stage 1 (commencement):* TEM will issue to KML (or its nominee) $30,000 in fully paid ordinary shares or pay $30,000 in cash and will have the right to earn a 51% interest in the Assets (Stage 1 Interest) free from encumbrances by incurring A$800,000 of exploration expenditure on the Tenements over a period of 2 years and 6 months.
> 
> *Stage 2:* On earning the Stage 1 Interest, TEM can elect to carry on to the Stage 2 Earn-in Period to earn the Stage 2 Interest of up to 70% of the Project. TEM will issue to KML (or its nominee) $20,000 in shares or pay $20,000 in cash and will have to spend A$400,000 of exploration expenditure on the Tenements over a period of 2 years.




Initial assays from the recent drilling at the Meleya Project expected this month.


----------



## greggles (22 June 2022)

TEM flying this morning, up over 30% on high volume. Someone is accumulating.  Those assay reults from the Meleya Project can't be far away.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2022)

greggles said:


> TEM flying this morning, up over 30% on high volume. Someone is accumulating.  Those assay results from the Meleya Project can't be far away.



now 55% up. $0.058

and @Faramir  leading the June comp, _pro tem_


----------



## greggles (22 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> now 55% up. $0.058
> 
> and @Faramir  leading the June comp, _pro tem_




TEM on fire and headiing for a strong finish. Currently at 6.3c. The price action so far today indicates that it will likely finish at or near its high for the day. The sell side is thinning out as sellers back off. Has something leaked to the market? An ASX speeding ticket wouldn't surprise me given the huge move today.


----------



## greggles (22 June 2022)

A pause in trading has just been announced. I expect that it is the long awaited assay results from the Meleya Project. Either that or a response to an ASX speeding ticket.


----------



## greggles (22 June 2022)

Looks like there's a lot going on behind the scenes at TEM. Here's the relevant part of their response to the ASX price and volume query:



> TEM advises that the following may be contributing to strong interest in the Company:
> 
> I. Members of the TEM Board have recently returned from marketing activities in North America - including attendance at the Prospectors & Developers Association of Canada (PDAC) convention in Toronto - where strong interest in the TEM story was expressed by many parties.
> 
> ...




Not sure what this will do to the share price tomorrow, but there are some significant announcements due to be released in the near future.


----------



## greggles (23 June 2022)

Here we go again. 25 million shares traded in the first 30 minutes today, and share price up another ~30%. This doesn't look like just retail traders.

Stockhead gave TEM a little write up that may have also generated some interest.


----------



## greggles (27 June 2022)

The TEM feeding frenzy continues today. Around 160 million shares have changed hands in the last four trading sessions (32 million today) and the share price is up another ~15% so far today. Very bullish price action that may result in some Change in substantial holding notices in the near future.

Not much else to add right now, but here is a recent interview with MD Don Smith that some may find interesting.


----------



## greggles (27 June 2022)

Higher highs and higher lows. Volume remains high. 10c looks like a critical level. Tomorrow's trading will be interesting.


----------



## Faramir (1 July 2022)

Here is the one month chart.






I can’t remember what time I opened up Aussies Stock Forums but I have missed the deadline.

I would have picked TEM again because I can’t think of anything else. Late night tonight due to me taking my partner back to her home after visiting her Dad in hospital.

It doesn’t matter about missing the comp this month. I will make sure to enter a few days earlier next month.

Thank you TEM for finally helping me win June 2022. 😂


----------



## greggles (1 July 2022)

After flirting with resistance at 10c yesterday, it looks like today is the day TEM powers through it. Still no announcement but based on recent price action it can't be far away and it seems clear to me that something positive has leaked to the market. After 10c, TEM will be going up in half a cent increments so it could move north much faster now.


----------



## greggles (8 July 2022)

TEM smashed this morning after releasing disappointing initial assay results for WARDH72.

This is what caused the dump:



> Initial assays show multiple zones to be highly anomalous in base metals including copper, zinc, molybdenum and silver. *Some results received to date are lower than those anticipated from the previously reported visual estimates.* The geology team consider this may be due to low copper to iron ratio in chalcopyrite and/or greater percentage of pyrite to chalcopyrite than visually apparent.




TEM share price is currently down 38.64% to 5.4c. I can't imagine it will see much traction for a while as it will be six to eight weeks until further results are released.


----------



## peter2 (8 July 2022)

That was unexpected and why we never risk too much on any one position.


----------



## qldfrog (8 July 2022)

greggles said:


> TEM smashed this morning after releasing disappointing initial assay results for WARDH72.
> 
> This is what caused the dump:
> 
> ...



it does hurt: in at 8c out at 5.4c in the same week..ah well, one lost today more to lose on Monday....:-(


----------



## greggles (3 August 2022)

TEM currently in a Trading Halt pending an announcement regarding "a new mineral project acquisition". 

An interesting development. Hopefully the upcoming announcement will be more impressive than the one released early last month that caused the share price to plummet from 10c to 4c.


----------



## greggles (5 August 2022)

TEM acquiring PNG based Tolukuma Mine and Mt Penck Project. This deal came out of the blue and I have no idea whether or not it will be beneficial for TEM in the short or medium term.

Management is looking to de-risk the company by moving to production at the Tolukuma Mine ASAP. Tolukuma has been on care and maintenance since 2015 and while management says that production can be restarted in the "near term" it has not yet provided a timeline or even estimated when that might be, nor the cost involved in getting Tolukuma into production.

There's a lot of moving parts to this deal and a lot of uncertainty as well as a substantial amount of dilution with the issue of over 470 million shares to fund the acquisition.

The TEM share price is up 30% to 5.1c today, but I think this initial enthusiasm may wane in the coming weeks and months as the challenges ahead for TEM become clearer.


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 12:15 AM)

Need to put this on my to do list.
It caught my attention today.
I've had it on a watchlist since @Faramir wooden spooned X2 then won. 🧐


----------



## greggles (Wednesday at 11:33 AM)

frugal.rock said:


> Need to put this on my to do list.
> It caught my attention today.
> I've had it on a watchlist since @Faramir wooden spooned X2 then won. 🧐
> 
> View attachment 151433




Assay results from the recent 91 hole drilling campaign at Meleya are due sometime this quarter. With a market cap of ~$15 million, some good results could be a bullish catalyst. The downtrend over the last six months has been pretty relentless.


----------

